# Mercury Nine



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is a dio using the Pegasus kit.








I used the TSDS decal set and made up my own lighting system.

























I need one of AgentSmith's backgrounds for this!

Steve


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Me likey!!! Looks good as is, the whole night-time look really sets off the lighting.


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

fantastic! especially like the lighting


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks, guys, It dosen't compare with the amazing job JP did...Man, I have pics of that build on my desktop!

I had fun, and I think it's my first homemade dio..?

Steve


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Really nice!


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Excelent:thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I have great landscapes and am trying to work them into my pics...


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I just noticed this, I used woodland scenics paper ground sheet.

I sat it outside and...









I like the look, it must do this on purpose, the wavyness doesn't correspond to how I glued it down. 

Steve


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

You should level out the helicopter, it looks like it's about to crash.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

He's diving away from the building to gain airspeed Hot day, high altitude takeoff.

I'm trying to find a better support for the helo, I'm not likeing how the fiber optic looks.

Steve


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ah! I see.


----------

